# تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء القرن السادس الميلادى من 507 م و حتى 603 م



## +إيرينى+ (20 مارس 2011)

تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء القرن السادس الميلادى من 507 م و حتى 603 م
كان ياما كان ​هجم الفرس على مصر و لم يحدد المرجع السنة التى حدث فيها الهجوم " بالارجح إنها كانت بين 501 م و 507 م – دا رأيى الخاص –" المهم إن القتال انتشب بين الفرس و الرومانيين أصيبت فيها مصر بمجاعة شديدة  لدرجة أنه هلك 300ألف فى يوم واحد أثناء تزاحمهم على القليل من الحنطة 
زى ما عرفنا من القرن الخامس

إن البابا يوحنا البطريرك ال 29 تنيح فى 4 بشنس 507 م 

ثم *جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يوحنا الثانى البطريرك ال 30 فى باؤونة سنة 507 م *فى عهد أناستاسيوس الأول القيصر

فى عهده نعمت الكنيسة بالراحة من الاضطهادات
و كانت توجد رسائل متبادلة بينه و بين رؤساء الأساقفة الأرثوذكسيين و بالأخص بطريرك إنطاكية معترفين جميعهم بالايمان الرافض لمجمع  خلقدونية و رسالة لاون
كان فيه فى الوقت دا أسقف للقسطنطينية إسمه مكدونيوس و كان خلقدونى 
حاول معه الملك أناستاسيوس ليقنعه بالايمان القويم إلا أنه رفض
فأمر الملك بعقد مجمع فى 511 م و حكم المجمع بنفى مكدونيوس ثم أعاد الملك  صلاة الثلاثة تقديسات فى القسطنطينية التى سبق و أن منعها مكدونيوس 
ثم تنيح البابا يوحنا 2 فى 12 بشنس سنة 517 م

ثم *جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا ديوسقورس 2 البطريرك ال31 فى شهر هاتور سنة 517 م* فى عهد أناستاسيوس الأول القيصر 
كان هذا البطريرك حكيما و حسن التصرف

و فى 9 يوليو 518 م مات الملك أناستاسيوس الأول 

و فى نفس السنة *"518 م" تولى عرش الامبراطورية البيزنطية الملك جستن الأول " يوستينوس الأول "*

هذا الرجل كان عاميا أميا فتشبع للمجمع الخلقدونى جهلا منه و صرف كل همه فى مقاومة الارثوذكسيين 

وفى سنة 519 أمر باقفال الكنائس اللاخلقدونية ، وتشتيت جموعهم ، وسجن رهبانهم، ولم يأتِ هذا الاضطهاد إلا بازدياد الدعوة إلى تعزيز الانشقاق داخل الإمبراطورية. 
ثم تنيح البابا يوحنا 2 فى 17 بابة سنة 520 م

ثم *جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا تيموثاوس 3 البطريرك ال32 فى هاتور سنة 520 م  فى عهد يوستينوس قيصر الأول*

ومات يوستينوس قيصر الأول ميتة طبيعية فى 1 أغسطس 527م

*جلس االامبراطور يوستنيانوس الأول  أو جوستنيانوس الأول على العرش فى 1 أغسطس سنة 527م * وكان رجلاً عسكرياً " خلقيدون " 

و فى حال توليه الحكم  عين الملك قوة عسكرية وفدت الى الاسكندرية لإرغام أهلها على قبول مجمع خلقيدون فلما علم البابا أرسل وفد الى إمرأة القيصر – الملكة ثيؤودورة - " كانت على مذهب المصريين " التى بدورها أقنعت القيصر بالعدول عن ذلك 

لكنه عاد فأمر بعقد مجمع بالقسطنطينية لإجبار الارثوذكس و بالاخص بابا الاسكندرية و ساويرس بطريرك إنطاكية على اعتناق مجمع خلقيدون و رسالة لاون 

فحضر المجمع  ساويرس بطريرك إنطاكية الذى حكم عليه بقطع الرأس لما رفض اعتناق مجمع خلقيدون لولا أن أفرجت عنه الملكة ثيؤودورة بعد أن ترجت زوجها  قيل بعد ذلك أن الامبراطور أمر بقطع  لسانه فهرب الى الاسكندرية و تم تعيين بولس الخلقيدونى بطريرك انطاكية 

أما بابا الاسكندرية فلم يحضر المجمع  فغضب القيصر و أمر بالقبض عليه و نفيه فتعرض لهذا الأمر الارثوذكسيين فأمر الملك بردعهم بالقوة و حدثت وقتها مجزرة أسفرت عن قتل عدد عظيم من الارثوذكسيين و نفى بابا الاسكندرية لمدة 3 سنوات و بعدها رجع الى مركزه " رأيى الشخصى  تقريبا رجع عن طريق الملكة ثيؤودورة " 

ثم ظهرت بدعة يوليانوس الاليكريشى من القسطنطينية الذى وافق على  بدعة أوطاخى فقام بابا الاسكندرية بحرمه و فصله و أرسل له رساله يفند فيها بدعته . ثم قضى بقية حياته مجاهدا فى سبيل الأمانة المستقيمة مشتركا مع الأب ساويرس الى أن توفى شهر أمشير سنة 536 م 

*و فى شهر أبيب سنة 536 م جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا ثيودوسيوس الأول البطريرك ال 33* فى عهد يوستيانوس قيصر الأول

و باختصار كدة عشان ما أطولش عليكم

كان فيه أرشدياكون " رئيس شمامسة " اسمه قيانوس – كان طاعنا فى السن - خدعه يوليانوس الاليكرشى بأنه هو المستحق للبطريركية و ليس ثيودوسيوس ثم رسموه أسقف على الاسكندرية

ركزا معايا شوية معلش

فعزم يوليانوس و أتباعه على قتل البطريرك ليلا " دا طبعا على أساس إنه نائم " لكن الحقيقة البطريرك كان مستيقظا يصلى صلاة نصف الليل .....فلما سمع الضجيج هرب الى هة حرسمانوس لمدة 6 أشهر بدون أن يعلم القيصر 

و قام يوحنا والى الاسكندرية بإخفاء البابا عن  أتباع يوليانوس فى قرية مليج و قام هناك سنتين 
فلما علمت الملكة ثيؤودورة أمرت بإرجاعه الى كرسية  بعد أن وقع رسل الملكة و أهل الاسكنرية و منهم قيانوس " الذى أحس بالندم على فعلته " بشرعية رسامة البابا ثيودوسيوس 

.....و فى سنة 540 بدأ الفرس يقومون بغارات على الممكة الرومانية .....

حاول القيصر إخضاع البطريرك لمجمع خلقيدون لكنه فشل فنفاه الى الصعيد و أقام بدلا منه بولس النيسى سنة 541 م  ...ثم أمر الأخير بغلق كنائس المسيحيين بعد أن رفضوا الصلاة معه 
ثم بعد ذلك أمر القيصر بفتح الكنائس للخلقدونيين

 فى إحدى المواقف قام بولس البطريرك الدخيل بالقبض على أحد الشمامسة "اسمه بيوس" متهما إياه ظلما و افتراء باهمال مصلحة الكنيسة و تبديد إيرادها فسلمه  الى درون والى مصر  فاستمر يعذبه الى أن أسلم روحه 

فرفع أقرباء الشماس دعواهم الى قيصر فأمر باعدام درون و نفى بولس الدخيل و عين بدل منه رجل يدعى زيلوس

فى الوقت دا و بالتحديد سنة 541 م رسم يعقوب البرادعى أسقف على القسطنطينية و الذى كان يدافع بشدة عن الايمان الارثوذكسى

و حصل بمساعدة الملكة ثيودورة المؤمنة عى أن يرسم من الثلاثة بطاركة المعزولين " ثيودوسيوس السكندرى و ساويرس الانطاكى و انتيموس القسطنطينى " مطران عام على كل الكنائس الارثوذكسية 

و بسببه استقر المذهب الارثوذكسى فى كثير من جهات آسيا الصغرى و ما بين النهرين و سوريا و قبرص و فلسطين و بلاد الأرمن 

فدعى الخلقدونيين على الارثوذكس لقب " اليعاقبة " إنتقاما فى الارثوذكسيين الذين سبق و أطلقوا على الخلقدونيين لقب " الملكيين "

المهم

حدث خلاف بين زيلوس و القيصر فنفاه و عين بدل منه رجل خقيدونى اسمه ابوليناروس 
هذا الرجل اتى من القسطنطينية الى الاسكندرية بقوة عسكرية

و لما فهم رفض المسيحيين له أثناء اجتماع فى الكنيسة أمر العسكر بقتلهم فقتلوا الكثيرين و هرب الباقين الى وادى هبيب و من يومئذ صار كرسى الارثوذكسيين فى وادى هبيب
و اشتد غيظ المصريون من القيصر بسبب إصداره أمر يحرم فيه أوريجانوس حتى لم يعد يطيق أى مصرى أن يرى رومانيا فانفصلوا و صاروا قسمين و اختص كل جماعة بلون فاختار المصريون اللون الأخضر و الرومانيون الأزرق 

و كان وقتها يقوم الفرس بحروب كثيرة ضد المملكة البيزنطية و قاموا بالاستيلاء على جزء من المملكة و لم تنتهى هذه الحروب إلا فى سنة 562 م بعد أن تعهّد يوستنيانوس بدفع ضريبة سنوية للفرس  لقاء الرجوع إلى الحدود السابقة ، ولقاء الإعتراف بحرية المسيحيين الدينية

فى 14 نوفمبر سنة 565م توفى الامبراطور يوستيانوس الأول

و *فى 15 نوفمبر سنة 565م إعتلى العرش الامبراطور يوستينوس الثانى (فلافيوس يوستينوس أغسطس) *

و فى شهر باؤونة سنة 568 م توفى البابا ثيودوسيوس الأول فى منفاه بالقسصنطينية 

فقام الارثوذكس عن طريق والى الاسكندرية الطيب بسيامة القس بطرس ليصبح ا*لبابا بطرس الرابع  البطريرك ال 34 فى شهر مسرى سنة 568 م و عهد يوستينوس الثانى*  .....كانت هذه السيامة فى الخفاء فى دير الزجاج بكفر الدوار  بدون علم القيصر أو أبوليناريوس

فلما علم أبوليناريوس أرسل رسالة الى القيصر و لكن قبل وصول رد الإمبراطور إلي أبوليناريوس ضرب الرب أبوليناريوس بمرض خطير قضى على حياته .ثم جاء بطريرك ملكى بدلا منه و لكنه توفى سنة 569 م

ثم تولى بعده بطريرك ملكى آخر اسمه يوحنا ....كان معروف بمحبته للسلام و الهدوء فترك الاقباط على مذهبهم بحرية تامة 

فى عهد البابا بطرس 4 وفد على مصر يعقوب البرادعى 
وقضى البابا  بطرس الرابع مجاهداً ومعلماً فى كرم الرب حتى إعتلت صحته وتنيح فى 25 بؤونة 570 م وبعد نياحتة صارت قاعدة لزمن طويل أن يرسم البابا القبطى بدير أبى مقار بوادى هبيب .. وما زال بعض بطاركة العصر الحديث يذهبون إلى أديرة وادى النطرون بعد رسامتهم كبطاركة كعادة أو تقليد منذ ذلك العصر.

و *فى شهر مسرى سنة 570 م جلس مكان البابا بطرس كاتبه دميان الراهب فأصبح البطريرك ال35* فى عهد يوستينوس قيصر الثانى 

و فى عهده رفض بطرس بطريرك انطاكية كتاب الاتحاد الكنسى برغم محاولة البابا دميان لارجاعه عن مفاهيمه 

فاضطر البابا دميان لعقد مجمع و حرمه فيه

فى سنة 573 م أصيب الامبراطور بخلل عقلى بعد أن وردت أنباء بأن الجيش الفارسي غزا سوريا  وسقطت مدينة دارا 

فحكمت الامبراطورية صوفيا زوجته بمساعدة طيباريوس صديق الامبراطور 

و *فى 5 أكتوبر 578 م مات الامبراطور يوستينوس قيصر الثانى فاصبح طيباريوس هو الامبراطور الرسمى *

و فى نفس السنة توفى يعقوب البرادعى و قد شهد له المؤرخون بأنه كان بارا تقيا

ثم *فى سنة 582 م تنازل الامبراطور طيباريوس عن العرش لزوج ابنته موريس*

كان عهد موريس كان مليئاً بالحروب غير المنتهية على كل الحدود

و فى عهده أيضا حدثت ثورة فى مصر فى الوجه البحرى تحت زعامة 3 أخوة بسبب القبض على رجلين قبطيين من ذوى الوجاهة و لم يستطيع الوالى يوحنا قمع الثورة لأنه كان صديق للثلاثة أخوة فعزله القيصر و عين بدلا منه رجلا يسمى بولس

المهم تمكن اسحق ابن أكبر الثلاثة إخوة من الانتصار على الرومان 

و لكن باختصار شديد تمكن الرومان من القبض على الثلاثة اخوة و اسحق
فقطعوا رؤوس الثلاثة إخوة و نفى اسحق نفى مؤبد 
و أمر الامبراطور بأخذ ممتلكات الثائرين و حرق مدينتين كان يسكنها الثوار

قامت بعد كدة ثورات أخرى فى خمس مدن و جميعها باتت بالفشل

كل هذه الثورات أدت الى وجود عداوة شديدة بين المصريين و الرومان

و بلغت العداوة أشدها عندما أمر القيصر بطرد جميع الاقباط من خدمة الحكومة قاصدا إذلالهم 

فى سنة 588 م بدأ تحول الجيش ضد الامبراطور موريس بسبب ان خفض أجورهم و رفض دفع فديه للأعداء مقابل رجوع 12000 جندى رومانى من الأسر
ثم قام الجنود بإعلان فوقاس " فوكاس" زعيمهم

و *فى شهر نوفمبر سنة 602 م قتل الجنود الامبراطور موريس و عائلته  
فأصبح فوقاس هو امبراطور روما*

أما البابا دميان فقضى بقية حياته بوضع الميامر و المقالات و مقاومة البدع الى أن تنيح بسلام فى 18 بؤونة سنة 603 م

لكن ياترى حروب الشياطين ح تنتهى ......عشان تعرف لازم تتابع معانا
يتبع فى القرن السابع الميلادى​
ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية
طبعا المصدر " كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا "


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2011)

مجهودك روعه

تسلم ايدك

واحلي تقييم


----------



## coptic eagle (20 مارس 2011)

thank you


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2011)

*مجهود رائع يا ايرينى

استمرى متابع
*​


----------



## monmooon (20 مارس 2011)

_*بجد ربنا يبارك مجهودك
موضوع رائع ياايرينى 
يلا كملي انا متابعه .................​*_


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> مجهودك روعه
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> واحلي تقييم



شكرا يا روزى على التعليق و التشجيع و التقييم​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 مارس 2011)

coptic eagle قال:


> thank you



*you welcome
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *مجهود رائع يا ايرينى
> 
> استمرى متابع
> *​



*شكرا يا مارسلينو على التعليق و التشجيع​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 مارس 2011)

monmooon قال:


> _*بجد ربنا يبارك مجهودك
> موضوع رائع ياايرينى
> يلا كملي انا متابعه .................​*_



*شكرا يا مون مون على التعليق و التشجيع *​


----------



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2011)

شكرا جدااا
فى منتهى الروعه
الرب يباركك​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدااا
> فى منتهى الروعه
> الرب يباركك​



*شكرا يا استاذ النهيسى على التعليق و التشجيع
*​


----------



## kalimooo (20 مارس 2011)

رووووعة الموضوع شيق يا ايرينى

ومغرم بهكذا مواضيع 

شكرا لمجهودك الرائع

الرب يباركك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> رووووعة الموضوع شيق يا ايرينى
> 
> ومغرم بهكذا مواضيع
> 
> ...



*شكرا يا كليمو على التعليق و التشجيع*​


----------



## مريم12 (22 مارس 2011)

*مجهود رائع يا ايرينى
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مارس 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *مجهود رائع يا ايرينى
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*



*شكرا يا مريم 12 على التعليق و التشجيع و التقييم​*


----------



## +pepo+ (23 مارس 2011)

روعه جدا
ربنا يحافظ عليكى​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مارس 2011)

+pepo+ قال:


> روعه جدا
> ربنا يحافظ عليكى​



*شكرا يا +pepo على التعليق و التشجيع*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى حبيبتى للموضوع الررررررررائع
الرب يبارك مجهودك
منتظرين المزيد​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مارس 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى للموضوع الررررررررائع
> الرب يبارك مجهودك
> منتظرين المزيد​*



*شكرا يا مونيكا 57 على التعليق و التشجيع*​


----------

